# May 20-23 Studio or 1bd condo between Universal and Disney



## Colorado Belle (May 3, 2016)

Seems that Bonnet Creek isn't available in my price range, hoping that something a bit less expensive will turn up so that I don't have to stay in a creepy motel!

Location between Universal and Disney would be best.

Thanks for your help!

CB


----------



## mgandrews (May 3, 2016)

Hi.  Sent you an email.
Marilyn


----------



## Colorado Belle (May 8, 2016)

Still looking!


----------



## Colorado Belle (May 9, 2016)

Hi...
Not sure how to edit initial post because the edit feature icon is gone, but I have found lodging at Cypress Pointe. Sad that I couldn't rent through a tugger but lately, the timeshares have been renting out units for cheaper than tuggers are . (I got a studio for $41 per night weekend and $6 per night resort fee). Will try again next time!

Best, 
CB in PV getting ready to visit the mouse and then cruising to Europe!


----------

